# Xystichromis phytophagus, will it cross breed?



## MikeyLikesIt (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wondering if Xystichromis phytophagus would cross breed with any of the following?

Aulonocara Rubescens 
Labidochromis caeruleus
Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" Red Top

Thanks, Mikey


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't impossible, but it is improbable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They would be pretty unhappy with the hongi, wouldn't they?

Maybe even not color up with the peacocks and labs?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Sep 27, 2011)

My male actually got some pretty descent color... He was the biggest male in the tank at the time. I removed the pair after I noticed the female holding. She released probably 25 fry when I netted her. I wasn't ready for them, but I do have 9 left. They are about 1.5" now. Since then the male got an eye infection and died. I have another male but they have not mated yet. Not sure what to do to make them comfy.


----------

